# Updating a costume



## Glockink (Jun 28, 2010)

Updating my Friday the 13th remake suit


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Creepy!!!!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Eww, that IS creepy!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Pretty cool Stan!


----------



## Glockink (Jun 28, 2010)

And...it's ready


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It looks really good, well worth the update.


----------

